# Enlever hackintosh, conserver windows



## septeven (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai sur un meme disque (2 partitions GUID fat et hfs) installé SL 10.6.7 et windows 7 integrale. Finalement, j'aimerai retirer tout simplement SL et garder windows.

Pour ca, je me doute bien qu'il est impossible de supprimer la partition macos et de garder mon disque dans l'etat. 

J'aimerai donc faire avant une sauvegarde, un ghost, de la partition windows 7, mais sans aucune informations de boot, ou autre, juste l'os, les applications, les parametres, les fichiers..., afin de la restituer sur le disque reuni en une unique partition.

Est il possible de proceder comme ca ? (backup partition windows, suppression partition macos, formatage du disque, restauration de la backup sur une unique partition) 

Si cela est possible, avez vous un conseil pour la backup, sachant que la sauvegarde native de seven, norton ghost ou encore Macrium ne fonctionnent pas (et clonezilla m'affiche une serie de Û apres avoir choisi la resolution decran).....

Autant dire que ma config windows est superbement parametrée, installée et propre, donc si je pouvais eviter de passer le weekend a tout reinstaller, ca serait le reve....

Merci par avance!


----------

